# Game 7: Celtics @ Heat (11/9 7:30PM)



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

*Saturday, November 9, 2013 | 7:30 pm | TV: Sun Sports*








*@*









    

    ​


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Same time as the VT/Canes game :rant:

Gonna be kind of weird playing them without Rondo, Pierce or KG out there. 

Celtics are in Orlando tonight.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

win by infinity hopefully


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

LBJ might not play btw. back problems


----------



## Smithian (Apr 3, 2006)

DESTROY THEM


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

LeBron will play. Celtics beat Orlando by 2 tonight.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

I hope Wade continues his onslaught on offense, his jumper so far looks ****ing awesome. 

Bron will be okay, he said this happens at the start of every season....hopefully we don't need to many minutes out of him.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Kelly Olynyk will start at center for the Celtics.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

@hothothoops Tonight's #MiamiHEAT inactives vs the Celtics: Udonis Haslem (back spasms) and Greg Oden.


Hope to see more Beazz


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah, all the talk about Lebron's back and its UD that sits with his own back issues.

Battier starts in UD's place.


----------



## ChrisWoj (May 17, 2005)

I see Game 7: Celtics @ Heat and I start having playoff flashbacks.
And then I remember it is 2013.
And then it only gets worse as I look at the pics of their starters up there.

Man the end of that era was sudden.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Things change quickly in the NBA


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

sick reverse by Lebron


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jordan Crawford king of awful junk that goes in.

nice and1 by Bosh. Great pass by Ray.

Bass with 3 fouls.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

So crawford is going to be the scrub who hits bullshit against us?


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Nice finish by Bosh.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bosh and Bron getting it done early


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

31-25 after 1

Bosh and Bron with 19 on the 31.

Heat again sharing the ball well with 9 assists on 11 field goals.

D has been too soft though. Celtics (Crawford) hit a lot of junk in that quarter.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice pass by Ray again to Wade


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade has been awful on D so far tonight.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lebron to the bench and the celtics tie it up.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful start to the 2nd quarter


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol this game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, this is some awful D right now. Celtics shooting 61%.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

nice turnaround by Bease


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Sick drive by Beasley


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Beasley.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Beasley again!


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Beasley is 2 for 2...spo gonna bench him soon


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Now he draws a charge lol


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

now 3 for 3


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

HES ON FIRE!


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

No one on either team wants to play D tonight


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Beasley should eat Lewis' and UD's minutes.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Mario 3333


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Just Awful D

Wade2Bease


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Shooting 63% and tied.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

haha crawford


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Another junk 3 by Crawford, another buzzer beater against the Heat

60-59 at the half

Awful D. All that needs to be said.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

It's like we always start with Bosh as the focal point in the offense then he disappears


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

12-3 run by the Heat after going down 6.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

The pathetic D continues.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat with 6 guys with 10 or more points, while shooting 57% as a team, and only up 1.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Lewis 3333


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Why is Lewis playing and not Beasley?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

82-80 after 3

Still havent played Heat D.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

A guy around 5'9 just had a tip in. Frustrating night on D to say the least.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade playing great on offense, but holy hell he's been awful on D.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

cant wait till Oden's ready.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

What a pass by Bosh to Lebron for the and1

Lebron's 1st FG of the 2nd half


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

9 missed free throws tonight. Missed free throws are piling up in the last few games.

Still cant get this lead extended. Struggling to get back to back stops.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

our freethrows suck again


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

:manbearpig: and1

What a beast


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Lol two celtics holding lebron down still can't stop him get the lay-up.

just wait till he gets him old man strength


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

then he turns it over...lol


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

smh what a frustrating game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Crawford finally misses one of his junk 3's.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, Celtics just wont go away. Hitting all their J's now.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Awful play. Lebron is hot and he doesnt even touch the ball.

Celtics now have the chance to tie or take the lead.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wow, off the glass and just missed. 

Lebron to the line. Makes both.

Heat up 4 with 3.6 seconds left.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Bron ices the game


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Frustrating D to the very end.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Wade misses both. OMFG..

.6 left. Boston has a chance to tie or win.

This ****ing game wont end.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wtf was Wade doing on that last FT


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

HAHAHAHA WE LOSTTTTTTT


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jeff Green hits the 3 for the win. 

The most frustrating game in the last 2 or 3 years.

Very well deserved loss. Played awful on D.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Ah, Green.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

That was amazing LOLLLL


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

At least we know this is the game where we smarten up


----------



## Adam (Jan 28, 2003)

Maybe the coaches should start benching Wade at end of games.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Heat shoot 58%, have the big 3 score 58 points, get 34 points off the bench, and have 6 guys in double figures...and lose. Unbelievable

11 missed free throws on the night. Wade with 2 misses with under a second left.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

That Wade freethrow though...he hit the ****ing backboard hahaha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Amazing how every time Wade doesnt run back on D, is slow on a rotation, or commits a stupid mistake like he did on the 2nd missed free throws, it always comes back to bite him in the ass.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Im happy we lost this game...I hope this season is like 2010-11 cept we win the title. We lost to Philli and Celtics haha


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Green made the shot almost from where Ray did in game 6. That corner has seen its share of moments.


----------



## WithHotCompanyInMiami (Feb 9, 2013)

Meanwhile, Indiana Pacers go 7-0.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

And so they should, they are obviously taking things alot more seriously than our team(Wade)

Everyone is clicking on the Pacers and PG is living up to the hype. 

This season is already reminisce of the 2010-11 season...cept plug Pacers in Bulls spot.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

So...ummm...Read some things about this game...yeah.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> So...ummm...Read some things about this game...yeah.


Don't watch it...whatever you do. 


On a side note, I feel bad for who ever plays us next.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

HOLY SHIT THIS WAS A HOME GAME

I haven't seen any highlights yet. Forgot it was at home. My god.

I was like, "Why are people saying Jeff Green hit a 3 from Ray's corner? It's just the right corner in Boston."


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Jace said:


> HOLY SHIT THIS WAS A HOME GAME
> 
> I haven't seen any highlights yet. Forgot it was at home. My god.
> 
> I was like, "Why are people saying Jeff Green hit a 3 from Ray's corner? It's just the right corner in Boston."


Yeah were we we we lost 3 times last season.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> So...ummm...Read some things about this game...yeah.


Killed it on offense, yet looked disinterested as **** on D. Add in 11 missed free throws and Wade's dumb play and you have one of the more frustrating games the Heat have played in the Lebron era. Probably right there with the Paul Millsap 3-point barrage game.

Oh yeah, and Jordan Crawford hit junk after junk to top it all off.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

God. I really thought Crawford used up all of his junk against us in WAS. I guess he's a certified Scrub Heat Killer now. Still haven't peaked at the box score.

Is the dumb Wade play everyone's referring to the FT he tried to miss but made?


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Well at least this happened?








He still can't help but smile when he gets on a roll. Probably another Beasley thing that'll never change. Might be me, but it looks like they may've beefed him up a little bit since training camp.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Yeah,. Bease hit 4 buckets in a row, then had another layup a couple of possessions later. Didnt come back in the game after that. Cant really blame Spo though because Offense was far from the problem in this game. 



Jace said:


> Is the dumb Wade play everyone's referring to the FT he tried to miss but made?


Nope, it was even worse. Heat were up 2 with .6 left. He could have iced it for good if he made both. He missed the 1st and instead of trying to make the 2nd, so the Celtics had to attempt a game tying 3 and at worst send the game to OT, he tries to miss hard off the rim to cause a deflection, but ends up clanking it off the backboard, right to a Celtics player and no time expired off the clock. 

.6 again against the Celtics. Rondo's game tying layup off the out of bounds play happened when there was just .6 left as well.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Yeah,. *Bease hit 4 buckets in a row, then had another layup a couple of possessions later. Didnt come back in the game after that. Cant really blame Spo though because Offense was far from the problem in this game. *
> 
> 
> Nope, it was even worse. Heat were up 2 with .6 left. He could have iced it for good if he made both. He missed the 1st and instead of trying to make the 2nd, so the Celtics had to attempt a game tying 3 and at worst send the game to OT, he tries to miss hard off the rim to cause a deflection, but ends up clanking it off the backboard, right to a Celtics player and no time expired off the clock.
> ...


Even then Beas was a positive for this team. I don't understand why spo kept a net negative in the game while Beas was a positive


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Wait...Boston INBOUNDED with .6?


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Jace said:


> Wait...Boston INBOUNDED with .6?


yup.


----------



## Jace (Sep 26, 2005)

Christ, I assumed they ran a quick set and the shot went through with .6 left. That's awful.


----------



## LeGoat06 (Jun 24, 2013)

Watched the highlights last night good thing I didn't watch the game. This is just pathetic so far this year. We don't look like 2 time defending champions and we sure as hell don't look near to the best team in the league. And Wtf was Wade doing ? ****ing horrible


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

Yeah if Wade hits his freethrow its a three point game...but if he missed it normally time would have run out.

I swear if Wade did that in a playoff game. Instantly the worse play in sports history.


----------

